# HCG Packaging & Mixing?



## goldenbeard (Jul 2, 2011)

From what I understand HCG comes in 2 vials or amps 1 has the powdered HCG in it, and the other has the bacteriostatic water (solvent). However, I few questions about the organon product, and mixing it. 

The first one is HCG (Pregnyl) Organon, Greece 5000iu amp & solution. I see from photos that a total of 6 amps come in a package 3 have a yellow ring around the top part of the amp, and the other 3 have a green ring, and it appears the amps with the yellow rings are the powder, and the amps with the green rings are the solvent. Now this is were I get confused the mixing. If I wanted to mix these, and make say a dosage of 500iu/ml I know I would need an empty 10ml vial, and 30mls bacwater, but than how do I go about removing the powder, and solvent from the 6 amps, and putting it into the 10ml and mixing it with the bacwater. I know for 500iu/ml I would need to add 10mls of bacwater to the 5000iu package.


----------



## vortex (Jul 2, 2011)

Do not dilute so much, 500iu/ml is too much volume. I would not go over 2 ml bac water.
Start here http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/hardbody/125131-mixing-hcg.html#post2227596

Many other good threads on the subject, use the search bar.


----------

